# Splits



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Splits in Cali Late April? Transported to WA.

Started with 2-3 frames. Some Pics are blurry. I'm not a pro at Cameras.
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/b55b39c1.jpg


http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/f93cfd4f.jpg
Carpathian Queen bred from a queen transported from Poland/Ukraine.
Slow spring Growth. Will re queen as worker brood decreasing and Drone brood increasing.

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/1aa2e259.jpg
Queen Bred from Karnica and Carniolan Lines with good Resistances to Varroa. (Will raise some queens and Artificially inseminate)

More to Queen.

All Karnica/Carniolan bees can be worked without veil and Smoke. Have smoker in this yard because of Carpathians. They are pissy because queen is being retarded.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/24d9c757.jpg

Lets get that honey rolling.
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/d1e36c47.jpg

Not the best brood. I like seeing full sealed frames.

Spot the queen!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/09c20b83.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/b5d51642.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/61bf78e2.jpg

Carpathian/Italian mix queens and bees.

I think I need to upgrade to a better camera.

Hey, I'm not the one taking those pics.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/bdad4522.jpg

Hey, hold the frame properly!
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/adf80ad1.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/slavicchristian/5baaaa29.jpg

My ventilated covers. Styrofoam inside cover. metal top.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice pics thanks, love those dark queens...


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! LOVE THE DARK QUEENS! Once you go black, you..........never mind.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I am curious about the importation of a queen from Europe; was this done within the law or outside of it?


----------

